# Nvidia hat Hardware Unboxed  auf ihrer schwarzen Liste



## defender2409 (11. Dezember 2020)

Der Youtuber "The Good Old Gamer" hat berichtet ,das Nvidia  Hardware Unboxed keine Karten mehr zum Testen schickt, da ihnen der Content in eine falsche  inhaltliche Richtung geht.
Das gleiche gabs zum Release der 2060 schon mal  ,da Steve von HU  sich seine offene Meinung sagt und sie auch in seinen Videos vertritt.
Das zeigt wieder das Nvidia  einfach nur noch Machtgierig ist .
Firmen dieser Größe und erst recht in einem Duopol  müssen da drüber stehen .
Ich finde es gut das Steve so ehrlich ist , das sind viele seiner Kollegen  die mehr Nvidia Infuencer sind nicht .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiShcFHPBMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sinchilla (11. Dezember 2020)

Hat was von Diktatur bzw China oder Russland, Widersacher und Kritiker werden einfach mundtot gemacht, verschwinden komplett oder erliegen plötzlich mysteriösen Krankheiten.

Sicherlich wird Nvidia nicht zu so drastischen Mitteln greifen, aber die Tatsache, ihm keine Grafikkarten zukommen zu lassen, zeigt deutlich die Intention seitens Nvidia.

Im Umkehrschluss ein deutliches Eigentor, erstens wird er auch anderweitig an Testexemplare kommen und kritisch bewerten.
Anderseits ist sich Nvidia ihrer eigenen "Fehler" oder besser "Marketingentscheidungen" am besten bewusst, abgesehen von der 3090 ist die aktuelle Speicherbestückung maßgeblich für eine verkürzte Halbwertszeit verantwortlich. Diese geplante Obsoleszens stößt natürlich einigen sauer auf, insbesondere beim Blick auf den Preis.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2020)

defender2409 schrieb:


> Das zeigt wieder das Nvidia  einfach nur noch Machtgierig ist .


Die nackte Wahrheit ist hart und die verträgt halt nicht jeder.

Daß Big N so ein Weichei ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2020)

Naja ganz einfach, wer eine Vereinbarung abschließt und sich nicht mehr daran hält wird eben von dieser ausgeschlossen, darüber, dass sie nicht verklagt wurden können sie sich glücklich schätzen.
Abgesehen davon ist diese angebliche Begründung auch suspekt und es wird mehr passiert sein als bekannt ist.
PCGH hat sich auch nicht ausschließlich positiv zu Ampere geäußert, sondern sogar ziemlich kritisch bezogen auf den VRAM und haben sich (logischerweise) auch hauptsächlich auf Rasterleistung konzentriert.
Aber hier zeigt sich eben wieder mal, dass jemanden der als Erster etwas ohne jegliche Quellen behauptet einfach geglaubt wird, auch, wenn es reichlich wenig Sinn ergibt.
Quelle: YouTube  

Abgesehen davon ist Hardware Unboxed sowieso kein großer Verlust.


----------



## tokthora (11. Dezember 2020)

Im Gegenzug wäre dein Posting absolut kein Verlust, HUB ist ein Medium und wurde oft genug vom Nvidia Mopp angegriffen.

Alle die das Nvidia NDA nicht gegenzeichnen werden von diesen subjektiv ausgeschlossen, und wenn, dieses beinhaltet ein Verbot kritischer (nicht erwünschter) Berichterstattung über Nvidia Hardware.  Nvidia ist mittlerweile was diese Berichterstattung und damit verbunden auch Pressefreiheit der Medien angeht, schlimmer als China.

Man sollte ihnen in der EU aufgrund Verbraucherschutzregelungen zu der auch die informationelle Selbstbestimmung unter Berücksichtigung der Produktveräußerung im gesamten Gebiet zählt, eine Strafzahlung in Millionenhöhe auferlegen, bin mal gespannt wie schnell sich deren NDAs ändern.

Vermutlich überwacht das die ECPMF seit geraumer Zeit.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2020)

Das war doch abzusehen. Wie konnte HUB es auch wagen, die besten Innovationen des beginnenden Jahrhunderts (also Nvidias Implementation von Raytracing und DLSS) nicht über den grünen Klee zu loben???

Und dann auch noch diese Benchmarks mit so unnötig vielen Titeln, wodurch es gar nicht mehr möglich ist, eine für Fanboys überschaubare Auswahl aus denen zu treffen, die beim eigenen Lieblingshersteller viel, viel besser laufen würden. Objektivität und Repräsentativität werden doch komplett überbewertet, wenn man ein klares Bild der Lage haben möchte. Hersteller und Konsumenten haben einen Anspruch darauf, nicht mit verwirrenden Fakten überfordert zu werden!

Also wirklich, so viel Unprofessionalität gehört bestraft. Gut, dass Nvidia mal wieder den ersten Schritt gegangen ist! Sind ja auch die Vorreiter bei Innovation!!!

AMD bekommt zwar ebenfalls ihr Fett weg, könnte aber mit Sanktionen gegen renitente Tester nur noch nachziehen. Wie üblich, der ewige Zweite ...


----------



## Andrej (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist Hardware Unboxed sowieso kein großer Verlust.


Sie sind sogar ein sehr großer Verlust! Sie waren es, die herausgefunged haben, dass die VRam der ASUS TUF Gaming überhitzen und dass es auch beim MSI X570 Gaming Edge  Wifi Probleme mit der Überhitzung von VRMs gibt.

Wenn ich schnell Test eine Übersicht über ein Produkt brauche, gehe ich meistens auf ihren Kanal.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2020)

tokthora schrieb:


> HUB ist ein Medium



Echt es ist ein Medium, ja sag bloß, das hätte ich nicht ohne dich herausgefunden.



tokthora schrieb:


> Alle die das Nvidia NDA nicht gegenzeichnen werden von diesen subjektiv ausgeschlossen, und wenn, dieses beinhaltet ein Verbot kritischer (nicht erwünschter) Berichterstattung über Nvidia Hardware.  Nvidia ist mittlerweile was diese Berichterstattung und damit verbunden auch Pressefreiheit der Medien angeht, schlimmer als China.



Ja genau das geht ja gar nicht, dass man einen Vertrag unterschreibt, sich nicht daran hält und dann auch noch Konsequenzen daraus folgen! Man hätte ja natürlich auch den Vertrag nicht unterschreiben können, aber das wäre natürlich zu einfach   .


tokthora schrieb:


> Man sollte ihnen in der EU aufgrund Verbraucherschutzregelungen zu der auch die informationelle Selbstbestimmung unter Berücksichtigung der Produktveräußerung im gesamten Gebiet zählt, eine Strafzahlung in Millionenhöhe auferlegen, bin mal gespannt wie schnell sich deren NDAs ändern.
> 
> Vermutlich überwacht das die ECPMF seit geraumer Zeit.



Da spricht der Fachmann schlecht hin. Viel Ahnung von nichts.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das war doch abzusehen. Wie konnte HUB es auch wagen, die besten Innovationen des beginnenden Jahrhunderts (also Nvidias Implementation von Raytracing und DLSS) nicht über den grünen Klee zu loben???



Wenn das wirklich der Grund war, wieso sind dann anderen Medien wie beispielsweise die PCGH unbescholten davon gekommen? 
Auch hier wurde NVIDIA zum Teil heftig kritisiert. Komischerweise passiert hier nichts, könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass hier nur die halbe Wahrheit erzählt wurde, aber das kann ja nicht sein, schließlich ist die Quelle YouTube ohne Frage immer korrekt.


----------



## Kelemvor (11. Dezember 2020)

Ein eindeutiges Statement von NVIDIA, und damit sind alle Tests die dem NDA Vertrag unterliegen in meinen Augen vor allem eins: Werbung, und müssten auch so gekennzeichnet werden. Wenn schon nicht auf den eigenen Seiten, 
aber dann überall wo auf sio von seriösen Seiten verlinkt wird.


----------



## fipS09 (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> die Quelle YouTube



Die Quelle ist nicht Youtube. Youtube ist die Plattform auf der die Quelle sich befindet.
Keine Ahnung warum es einen Unterschied macht ob etwas auf Youtube, in der Zeitung oder im TV gesagt wird. Hat mit der Seriösität der Quelle ziemlich wenig zutun. Mist findest du überall.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist Hardware Unboxed sowieso kein großer Verlust.



Wenn ich abwägen müsste, zwischen Kommentaren von Dir, oder Content von HUB, sagen wirs so, ich würd Dir nichtmal ne Postkarte schreiben.

Und wenn du mal mehr machen würdest als nur "da muss mehr dran sein, Quelle Youtube", dann würdest du vllt auch sowas finden: https://linustechtips.com/topic/127...er-“focus-on-rasterization-over-ray-tracing”/

Aber du machst es ja schließlich besser indem du nebulös einen NDA Bruch in den Raum stellst, natürlich ohne auch nur einen Link oder Hintergrund zur Behauptung zu liefern. #SeriöseQuelle.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich der Grund war, wieso sind dann anderen Medien wie beispielsweise die PCGH unbescholten davon gekommen?
> Auch hier wurde NVIDIA zum Teil heftig kritisiert.


Wo soll das gewesen sein?

Nach dem Nvidia NDA Drama vor einigen Jahren welches auch von PCGH unterschrieben wurde ist diese Seite für mich nur noch bessere Unterhaltung weil ich keine ernsthafte Kritik erwarte.
Die leidigen Clickbaittests von nicht verfügbaren Karten setzen dem ganzen noch die Krone auf,warum präsentiert PCGH Karten die nicht erhältlich sind und wenn dann sporadisch zu Apothekerpreisen?
Mir ist klar das PCGH Geld verdienen muss,aber diese Vorstellung der Karten ist einfach lächerlich und macht keinen seriösen Eindruck.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn ich abwägen müsste, zwischen Kommentaren von Dir, oder Content von HUB, sagen wirs so, ich würd Dir nichtmal ne Postkarte schreiben.



Nun, ich kann dir als Kompliment geben, ich bevorzuge deine Kommentare sogar gegenüber dem Content von HUB, wobei das nicht viel heißt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wenn du mal mehr machen würdest als nur "da muss mehr dran sein, Quelle Youtube", dann würdest du vllt auch sowas finden: https://linustechtips.com/topic/1279721-hardware-unboxed-blacklisted-from-receiving-geforce-fe-review-samples-over-“focus-on-rasterization-over-ray-tracing”/
> 
> Aber du machst es ja schließlich besser indem du nebulös einen NDA Bruch in den Raum stellst, natürlich ohne auch nur einen Link oder Hintergrund zur Behauptung zu liefern. #SeriöseQuelle.



Ist ja der Hammer, als Quelle das Forum vom nächsten Genie.
Du machst es dir einfach weil du extrem biased bist und hinterfragst diese Behauptungen (mehr ist es nicht) nicht einmal, traurig.



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Nach dem Nvidia NDA Drama vor einigen Jahren welches auch von PCGH unterschrieben wurde ist diese Seite für mich nur noch bessere Unterhaltung weil ich keine ernsthafte Kritik erwarte.



Was machst du dann in diesem Forum? Vielleicht ist die Kommentarspalte von Linus oder Hardware Unboxed besser für dich. Am Besten du schaust dir auch weiterhin z.B. die tollen CPU Tests im GPU Limit an.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was machst du dann in diesem Forum? Vielleicht ist die Kommentarspalte von Linus oder Hardware Unboxed besser für dich. Am Besten du schaust dir auch weiterhin z.B. die tollen CPU Tests im GPU Limit an.


Würde mir schon reichen wenn du meine Frage beantwortest,wo hat PCGH Nvidia heftig kritisiert?


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Würde mir schon reichen wenn du meine Frage beantwortest,wo hat PCGH Nvidia heftig kritisiert?



Einfach mal die Tests zu Ampere Karten lesen, aber es würde generell helfen hier ein wenig mitzulesen, würde dir sicher nicht schaden, wenn man von solchen Seiten kommt kann man hier was lernen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Tests zu Ampere Karten lesen, aber es würde generell helfen hier ein wenig mitzulesen, würde dir sicher nicht schaden, wenn man von solchen Seiten kommt kann man hier was lernen.


Also keine Quelle und nur den Postcounter hoch treiben?


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Also keine Quelle und nur den Postcounter hoch treiben?



Ich habe dir die Quelle benannt. Du bist aber offensichtlich weder in der Lage die Suchfunktion der Website zu verwenden noch eine Diskussion zu führen.
Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass deine Anmeldung erst vorletzten Monat war zeigt schon wieder einmal, dass dies nur ein weiterer Troll Account ist.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe dir die Quelle benannt. Du bist aber offensichtlich weder in der Lage die Suchfunktion der Website zu verwenden noch eine Diskussion zu führen.


Tolle Quelle,forste 2 Tage das Forum durch...
Für "heftig kritisiert" ist dein Post aber ganz schön schwammig...

Edit ahnte das jetzt der Kindergarten kommt...lässt tief blicken


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt doch tatsächlich noch Leute, die glauben, Hardware-Hersteller müssten ihre Shills bezahlen. Dabei gibt es genug Leute, die sich gänzlich kostenlos - jedoch leider nicht umsonst - zum Kasper machen.
Aber nur weiter, ich nehme das einfach mal als vorverlegtes Feiertagsprogramm. 

p.s.: Steve von HUB reagiert bisher mit keinem Wort darauf. Muss er auch gar nicht, da er außer den FE für Testmuster nicht auf Nvidias Wohlwollen angewiesen ist. Die Boardpartner scheinen nämlich gründliche Benchmarks und ehrliche Berichte nach wie vor zu schätzen, auch wenn das zuweilen bedeutet, dass sie selbst bzw. einzelne Modelle punktuell nicht gut abschneiden.


----------



## Lexx (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist Hardware Unboxed sowieso kein großer Verlust.


Unboxing interessiert mich sowieso nur wenn ich selbst 
an den giftigen Ausdünstungen schnuppern kann.
Und da bin ich vor Aufregung und Euphorie selten "nüchtern".


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Dezember 2020)

Das ätzendgrüne Unternehmen samt Knollnasenzwerg ist der größte Kotzbrockenverein in der gesamten IT-Industrie. Der Narzissmus dieser Egomanen erinnert frappierend an Despoten.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2020)

Lexx schrieb:


> Unboxing interessiert mich sowieso nur wenn ich selbst
> an den giftigen Ausdünstungen schnuppern kann.
> Und da bin ich vor Aufregung und Euphorie selten "nüchtern".


Hardware Unboxed unboxed doch nur noch sehr gelegentlich, sozusagen aus historischen Gründen. Heutzutage bringt man den Kanal eher mit Benchmark-Orgien und knackigen Auswertungen in Verbindung.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du machst es dir einfach weil du extrem biased bist und hinterfragst diese Behauptungen (mehr ist es nicht) nicht einmal, traurig.


Kann man so sehen. Oder man erkennt, dass du gedanklich noch im Mittelalter steckst.
"HUB muss ja was falsch gemacht haben, sonst hätte NV ja wohl kaum so gehandelt"

Aber ja, ich muss sehr biased sein. Oder Moment, hattest du nicht wilde Behauptungen über einen NDA Bruch ohne jeglichen Beleg abgesondert? Aber klar, alles Horste. HUB, Linus, alles Idioten, RtzK der Nvidia-Hörige hat sein Urteil gefällt.

Meine Güte und dann von bias sprechen


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen. Oder man erkennt, dass du gedanklich noch im Mittelalter steckst.
> "HUB muss ja was falsch gemacht haben, sonst hätte NV ja wohl kaum so gehandelt"
> 
> Aber ja, ich muss sehr biased sein. Oder Moment, hattest du nicht wilde Behauptungen über einen NDA Bruch ohne jeglichen Beleg abgesondert? Aber klar, alles Horste. HUB, Linus, alles Idioten, RtzK der Nvidia-Hörige hat sein Urteil gefällt.
> ...



Du glaubst auch wirklich alles, solange es gegen den Richtigen geht.
Auch, wenn du es vermutlich glaubst, aber so wichtig ist deine Lieblingsseite nicht. Ihres Tests sind abgesehen davon oft einfach nur eine Katastrophe, wenn ich mir die CPU Tests schon anschaue . 
Sie haben nichts anders bewertet als andere Tester und deshalb werden nur sie abgestraft? Macht natürlich richtig Sinn. Alle anderen Testseiten haben natürlich geschrieben, dass die RT Leistung das Wichtigste sei und die Rasterleistung irrelevant und Ampere sowieso perfekt, nicht wahr?


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sie haben nichts anders bewertet als andere Tester und deshalb werden nur sie abgestraft? Macht natürlich richtig Sinn. Alle anderen Testseiten haben natürlich geschrieben, dass die RT Leistung das Wichtigste sei und die Rasterleistung irrelevant und Ampere sowieso perfekt, nicht wahr?


Differenzierung, bitte.
Die meisten Unternehmen haben kein Problem mit ehrlichen Tests, so lange ihre Produkte nicht geradezu verrissen werden - auch Nvidia nicht, wie ich betonen möchte.

Aber Unternehmen haben ein Problem damit, wenn bemusterte Tester fortgesetzt die freundlicherweise mitgelieferten "Empfehlungen" nicht hinreichend beachten, in denen aufgeführt wird, welche Features doch bitte mit hinreichendem Fokus zu betrachten sind.

HUB weist jedoch schon seit Monaten allenfalls im Nebensatz auf Nvidias derzeitige Alleinstellungsmerkmale hin, verbunden mit der lapidaren Anmrkung, dass die Reichweite noch nicht groß genug wäre, um darauf Zeit zu verschwenden, in der man noch ein gutes Dutzend Spiele mehr durch den Benchmark-Parkour jagen kann.
Andere Medien und Kanäle haben besser mitgespielt und die Raytracing-Implementation deutlich prominenter hervorgehoben und teilweise mitgetestet; ebenso DLSS. HUB beachtet Raytracing erst, seit es zwischen Nvidia und AMD auch etwas zu vergleichen gibt, und das immer noch eher am Rande.

Wohlgemerkt, das Ganze basiert auf der Ansicht von GoodOldGamer. Von da kamen schon viele sehr treffende Metabetrachtungen der Spiele- und Testerszene, jedoch auch schon hergeholter Unfug.
Angenommen, dass da was dran ist, könnte man es als Einlenken/Wiederanbiedern von HUB deuten, dass die RTX 3060 Ti dort zuletzt sehr wohlwollend betrachtet wurde.
Man könnte es aber auch so deuten, dass da jedes Produkt genau so viel Wertschätzung erhält, wie es verdient und es Nvidia einfach nicht genug Liebe ist.
Oder eben, dass an der ganzen Geschichte womöglich gar nichts dran ist.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch wirklich alles, solange es gegen den Richtigen geht.


Kurzer Einwand, warum sollte ich HUBs Aussagen anzweifeln?
HUB selbst hat auf Twitter geschrieben, Nvidia wird sie in Zukunft nicht mehr mit FEs versorgen und stellt in den Raum, dass es am mangelnden Fokus auf RT liegt. Das ist erstmal eine Aussage.

DU kommst dann aber mit sowas ums Eck.


RtZk schrieb:


> Naja ganz einfach, wer eine Vereinbarung abschließt und sich nicht mehr daran hält wird eben von dieser ausgeschlossen, darüber, dass sie nicht verklagt wurden können sie sich glücklich schätzen.
> Abgesehen davon ist diese angebliche Begründung auch suspekt und es wird mehr passiert sein als bekannt ist.


Kann man sich fragen, was dich zu dieser Behauptung geritten hat, garniert mit den wie immer fehlenden Links oder zusätzlichen Aussagen welche diese Behauptung in irgendeiner Form stützen.
Hast du irgendwas um deine Aussage zu stützen bzw. die von Steve zu diskreditieren? Nein? Dann lass es doch einfach hier Dinge zu implizieren die vllt in dein Weltbild, aber nicht in die Realität passen.

Nvidia Jünger sind mit der Grund für den miesen Ruf von Nvidia. Man kann das Thema einfach nüchtern neutral betrachten, oder man kann wie du einfach Gerüchte streuen ohne jeden Beleg. Klar, auf einmal ist HUB meine Lieblingsseite, weil ichs nicht leiden kann wenn User im Internet einfach so unbelegte Behauptungen aufstellen.


----------



## RtZk (12. Dezember 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwand, warum sollte ich HUBs Aussagen anzweifeln?
> HUB selbst hat auf Twitter geschrieben, Nvidia wird sie in Zukunft nicht mehr mit FEs versorgen und stellt in den Raum, dass es am mangelnden Fokus auf RT liegt. Das ist erstmal eine Aussage.



Das ist eine Behauptung die er durch nichts belegt. 
Dass du hier glaubst er würde die ganze Wahrheit zeigen ist äußerst naiv. 
Zum Rest schreibe ich mal lieber nichts, ich kann darauf verzichten wegen dir eine Verwarnung zu bekommen.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist eine Behauptung die er durch nichts belegt.


Richtig, das ist zunächst nur eine Behauptung.



RtZk schrieb:


> Dass du hier glaubst er würde die ganze Wahrheit zeigen ist äußerst naiv.


Falsche Deduktion. Ich nehme wahr was Steve geschrieben hat.
DU dagegen erfindest irgendwas ohne jede Grundlage.

See the difference?

Vllt bemerkst du auch, dass ich hier im Thread mich über DEIN Verhalten echauffiere und die Causa HUB bislang nicht kommentiert habe... Aber das geht in der Nerdrage gegen HUB & Linus eventuell unter. Hauptsache du kannst irgendwas behaupten. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Zum Rest schreibe ich mal lieber nichts, ich kann darauf verzichten wegen dir eine Verwarnung zu bekommen.


Wenn dus nicht schaffst es so zu formulieren, dass du nicht Gefahr läufst eine Verwarnung zu kassieren dann verpassen wir inhaltlich wohl auch nichts.


----------



## Andrej (12. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist eine Behauptung die er durch nichts belegt.
> Dass du hier glaubst er würde die ganze Wahrheit zeigen ist äußerst naiv.
> Zum Rest schreibe ich mal lieber nichts, ich kann darauf verzichten wegen dir eine Verwarnung zu bekommen.


Du kannst dir einfach die heutige Wam Show von Linus angucken,  er liest dort den Brief vor und regt sich fast 50 Minuten über ihn auf. Und macht Nvidia zur Sau deswegen.


----------



## Khemorex (12. Dezember 2020)

Nvidia ist böse.
Damit steht nun für mich endgültig fest dass ich keine Nvidia Karten mehr kaufe.


----------



## wollmilchsau0815 (12. Dezember 2020)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Hat was von Diktatur bzw China oder Russland, Widersacher und Kritiker werden einfach mundtot gemacht, verschwinden komplett oder erliegen plötzlich mysteriösen Krankheiten.
> 
> Sicherlich wird Nvidia nicht zu so drastischen Mitteln greifen, aber die Tatsache, ihm keine Grafikkarten zukommen zu lassen, zeigt deutlich die Intention seitens Nvidia.
> 
> ...


noch vier


wollmilchsau0815 schrieb:


> noch vier


noch drei


wollmilchsau0815 schrieb:


> noch vier
> 
> noch drei


noch zwei


wollmilchsau0815 schrieb:


> noch vier
> 
> noch drei
> 
> noch zwei


eine noch


wollmilchsau0815 schrieb:


> noch vier
> 
> noch drei
> 
> ...


geschafft


----------



## 4thVariety (12. Dezember 2020)

Hier ist der volle Brief:

Man sollte beachten:

(1) Wenn eine Unternehmen wie die PCGH (bzw. Computec), oder Gamestar oder GamersNexus ein Review zu einer Nvidia Karte mach, dann verursacht das Kosten. Räume sind gemietet, Mitarbeiter werden gezahlt, Equipment muss da sein und mehr. Rechnet man die Kosten eines solchen Reviews zusammen, dann sind die 800€ für die Karte jetzt nicht besonders viel.

(2) Sehr viel von dem Brief ist hohles PR Gelaber, das nur der Rechtfertigung dient für den Kern der Aussage: mach es so wie wir es wollen, oder wir beliefern dich nicht. Das ist Erpressung mit einer Legitimation mit der man sich hinter anderen versteckt die nicht namentlich genannt werden. Widerlichster Konzernfaschismus pur. Sogar ich als Kunde werde in das Argument mit reingezogen, als würde ich auf der Seite von Nvidia stehen. Letzteres ist nicht der Fall!

(3) Der Wert eines Produktes wie der PCGH oder GamersNexus ist die unabhängige Berichterstattung. Nachplapperer braucht man nicht. Idioten die keine fundierte Meinung aufs Brett bekommen und sich das Review von der Nvidia PR vorkauen lassen haben in dem Business nix verloren.



> Hi Steve,
> We've reached a critical juncture in the adoption of ray tracing and it has gained industry-wide support from top titles, developers, game engines, APIs, consoles and GPUs.
> As you know Nvidia is all in for ray tracing. RT is important and core to the future of gaming, but it's also one part of our focused R&D efforts on revolutionizing video games and creating a better experience for gamers.
> This philosophy is also reflected in developing technologies such as DLSS, reflex and broadcast that offer immense value to customers who are purchasing a GPU. They don't get free GPUs, they work hard for their money, and they keep their GPUs from multiple years.
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

Nvidia macht lächerlich mit dem Move


----------



## FR4GGL3 (12. Dezember 2020)

Auch wenn ich diesmal wieder eine nVidia Karte gekauft habe - und das wirklich wegen Raytracing und DLSS: diese Aktion ist PR Technisch an Dämlichkeit wohl nicht zu übertreffen.

Also entweder meint der PR Chef, dass man im Gespräch bleiben muss, zur Not auch mit schlechter Publicity, oder er hat da ohne nachzudenken gehandelt. Es kann schon sein, dass man mit bestimmten Testern nicht ganz glücklich ist. Aber da muss man doch drüber stehen. Man kann nicht everybody's Darling sein. Ist so. Und genau deshalb ist dieser Schrieb auf gut bayerisch "Schmarrn".

Mindestens beleidigte Leberwurscht. Im schlechtesten Fall könnte man herauslesen, dass man versucht mit wirkungslosen Erpressungsversuchen die Tester zu beeinflussen. Und selbst der Schuss geht nach hinten los, denn:

1.) Es kratzt Hardware Unboxed nicht, wenn sie sich die Karten selber kaufen müssen. Das ist Peanuts.
2.) nVidia schneidet sich ins eigene Fleisch, wenn sie keine Testtreiber zur Verfügung stellen können. So kann man im Ansatz kein Ergebnis mehr beeinflussen.
3.) Diese Außenwirkung jetzt schadet NUR nVidia. Nicht Hardware Unboxed.
4.) Die die latent eh schon auf der Kippe standen das Lager zu wechseln fühlen sich jetzt noch mehr bestätigt.

Da gibt es auch nichts wegzudiskutieren. Solche Reviews sind Werbung für den jeweiligen Hersteller. Eine Chance. Wenn er was gutes baut, wird man das nicht wegdiskutieren können. Wenn der Hersteller Schwachstellen im Produkt hat, wird man das auch nicht wegdiskutieren können. Muss man halt dafür sorgen, dass es möglichst wenig Schwachstellen gibt.

Aber heute ist das ja die weitläufige Meinung: man kann den größten Shice machen. Sobald die 100 richtigen Leute jubeln, kaufens alle. Also muss man immer dafür sorgen dass die richtigen Leute jubeln. Das fängt mit dem Hygiene Türöffner Haken in Corona Zeiten an und hört bei der Grafikkarte X oder der Spielkonsole Y nicht auf. Wundert ja nicht. Wenn sich keiner mehr fragt was ihm spaß macht und jeder nur fragt "Was hat man denn jetzt so? Was ist denn jetzt gerade das Beste?", dann ist das eben so. Hoffentlich helfen solche Aufreger den Leuten mal wieder nachzudenken.

Das große Ding der Firmen heute ist Meinungen zu beeinflussen. Und das klappt zumindest beim Konsum schon ganz gut (wichtig: nein, ich bin kein Corona Leugner, falls mir das jemand unterstellen will - mir gehts hier um Influencer und die gezielte Steuerung darüber).


----------



## Bonja_Banana (12. Dezember 2020)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> 1.) Es kratzt Hardware Unboxed nicht, wenn sie sich die Karten selber kaufen müssen. Das ist Peanuts.


scheinbar doch


FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> 2.) nVidia schneidet sich ins eigene Fleisch, wenn sie keine Testtreiber zur Verfügung stellen können. So kann man im Ansatz kein Ergebnis mehr beeinflussen.


warum denn? Wer sich nicht passend verhält bekommt was er verdient. Das ist übrigens immer so


FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> 3.) Diese Außenwirkung jetzt schadet NUR nVidia. Nicht Hardware Unboxed.


Glaube ich nicht, ich finde das Verhalten von Hardware Unboxed z.b. lächerlich. Und andere auch. 


FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> 4.) Die die latent eh schon auf der Kippe standen das Lager zu wechseln fühlen sich jetzt noch mehr bestätigt.


Quatsch, man kauft was die gewünschte Leistung zum gewünschten Preis bietet und fertig. Da spielt der Hersteller bei den meisten keine Rolle.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> scheinbar doch


Dass Nvidia so etwas macht, stört HUB _aus Prinzip_, weil es arschig ist (bzw. so empfunden wird).

Allerdings behindert es deren Arbeit nicht. Allein die Einnahmen des Formats über Youtube und Patreon, von Werbepartnern ganz zu schweigen, genügen locker, um sich Testmuster zu kaufen, zumal ohnehin nur die Founder's Editions betroffen sind. Das wäre früher härter gewesen, aber da man heutzutage sowieso erst berichten darf, nachdem die Karten (zumindest theoretisch) erworben werden können, ist Selbstbeschaffung keine Hürde.

Das ist ein wenig so, als ob jemand an deinen Gartenzaun uriniert. Du bist deswegen angepiept, aber dein Garten selbst ist nicht ernstlich in Gefahr.



Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> warum denn? Wer sich nicht passend verhält bekommt was er verdient. Das ist übrigens immer so


Eben. Deshalb bekommt auch Nvidia jetzt die volle Packung so ziemlich aller relevanten Formate, weil es sich - aus Perspektive der Tester - nicht passend verhalten hat.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (12. Dezember 2020)

Jeder kann so interpretieren wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Jeder kann so interpretieren wie es ihm gefällt.


So jung kommen wir nie wieder zusammen, über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten und kommen wir über den Hund, kommen wir auch über dessen Schwanz.

Man könnte noch weitere Allgemeinplätze austauschen, die eigentlich keine Erwähnung wert sind, aber ich würde mich an und für sich lieber mit dem eigentlichen Sachverhalt und seiner Bedeutung für Hersteller, Reviewer und Endverbraucher zu beschäftigen, wenn's recht ist ...


----------



## c1i (12. Dezember 2020)

Das ist son hate-thread, wa?

Warum sollte ich jemandem ein Produkt zur Verfügung stellen, der über meine Produkte nur lästert? It's easy as that. Nennt sich im weitesten Sinne Demokratie.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2020)

defender2409 schrieb:


> Der Youtuber "The Good Old Gamer" hat berichtet ,das Nvidia  Hardware Unboxed keine Karten mehr zum Testen schickt, da ihnen der Content in eine falsche  inhaltliche Richtung geht.
> Das gleiche gabs zum Release der 2060 schon mal  ,da Steve von HU  sich seine offene Meinung sagt und sie auch in seinen Videos vertritt.
> Das zeigt wieder das Nvidia  einfach nur noch Machtgierig ist .
> Firmen dieser Größe und erst recht in einem Duopol  müssen da drüber stehen .
> ...


Tja, genau so funktioniert das aber. Die ganzen Influenzer kriegen die GPUs zwar "umsonst" aber eben nicht umsonst. 

MfG


----------



## Linmoum (12. Dezember 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Das ist son hate-thread, wa?
> 
> Warum sollte ich jemandem ein Produkt zur Verfügung stellen, der über meine Produkte nur lästert? It's easy as that. Nennt sich im weitesten Sinne Demokratie.


Nennt sich im weitesten Sinne Eingriff in die Pressefreiheit. Denn Nvidia sagt klar, dass diese Entscheidung in Zukunft noch einmal überdacht wird/werden kann, sollte HWU ihre Testmethodik bzw. den Fokus der Tests anderweitig lagern.

Das ist ein starkes Stück. Bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt, dass die deutsche Presselandschaft den australischen Kollegen hier kaum beisteht. In den USA z.B. ist das ganz anders, da bekommt NV selbst von einem LTT mit seiner millionenstarken Reichweite richtig deftige Worte und öffentliches Anprangern. Und da ist er bei weiterem nicht alleine mit. Und Reichweite sollte man bei solchen Geschichten nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## wuchzael (12. Dezember 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Das ist son hate-thread, wa?
> 
> Warum sollte ich jemandem ein Produkt zur Verfügung stellen, der über meine Produkte nur lästert? It's easy as that. Nennt sich im weitesten Sinne Demokratie.


Das ist absolut hanebüchen! HUB hat sowohl Raytracing als auch DLSS (2.0) immer wieder gelobt und angenommen, es aber eben nicht in den absoluten Fokus gestellt, weil es nur eine Hand voll Spiele überhaupt unterstützen und dann auch nur die teuersten Grafikkarten in der Lage sind, das Zeug überhaupt halbwegs flüssig darzustellen. Das hat nichts mit "lästern" oder "schlecht machen" zu tun, sondern ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Fakt.

Das Beste an HUB ist, dass sie objektive und ehrliche Reviews/Benchmarks machen. Andere Reviewer wie Jay, Digital Foundry, etc. suchen sich für ihre Reviews fast immer (Bei)-Spiele raus, die Nvidia besonders gut dastehen lassen. Es gibt auch Magazine, die sich in allen Spielen "Wort-Case Szenarien" rauspicken, die aus unerklärlichen Gründen meistens Nvidia besser liegen. So einen Bockmist gibt es bei HUB nicht und durch die schiere Masse an getesteten Spielen mit vielen verschiedenen Engines und Technologien hat man am Ende viel realistischere Ergebnisse. Genau diese Fairness schmeckt Nvidia nicht und deswegen verwehren sie HUB jetzt die Samples. Für die Jungs bedeutet das, dass sie bei einem Release kein Day-1 coverage liefern können und somit clicks verlieren, was am Ende bedeutet: weniger Kohle. 

Das ist das allerletzte Verhalten, was Nvidia da an den Tag legt und ich finde es - obwohl ich wirklich kein Fan von LTT bin - großartig, dass Linus sich mit all seiner Macht schützend vor den bedeutend kleineren Channel von Steve und Tim stellt und seinen Unmut in aller Öffentlichkeit zeigt. Das sind ja fast Mafia-Methoden, wenn ein Technologie-Konzern in das Leben eines "Journalisten" eingreift, wenn dieser ihre Produkte oder spezielle Technologien nicht in den Himmel lobt. Ekelhaft.

*Grüße!*


----------



## JZedtler (12. Dezember 2020)

Also ich muss Nvidia mal meinen aufrichtigen Dank aussprechen. Sie machen mir meine endgültige Entscheidung ob AMD oder Nvidia bereitwillig verdammt einfach. Auch wenn ich jetzt noch etwas länger warten muss, so kann ich keine Nvidia GPU mehr mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren.
So ein unseriöser Saftladen bekommt von mir keinen Cent mehr.


----------



## Averey (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den Aufriss nicht ganz. HUB scheint zwar sehr wohl betroffen zu sein von dieser Maßnahme, denn die werden keine rechtzeitigen Reviews vergleichbar mit Testern die pünktlich eine FE erhalten und dazu auch noch kostenlos, veröffentlichen können. Wird denen jetzt genauso ergehen, wie normalen Nutzern auch. Dass denen es nicht besonders schmeckt, kann man nachvollziehen.

Allerdings hat keiner ein Anrecht darauf, kostenlos und vor allen anderen Anwendern FE Editions zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, es ist bleibt einzig und allein dem Hersteller überlassen, ob er eine Videokarte einer Testerseite zur Verfügung stellt, mit der Hoffnung bessere Publicity zu erreichen, wovon beide Seiten profitieren, da die Publicity für den Testerkanal auch steigt. Wenn der Hersteller der Meinung ist, dass es einseitig ist und von dieser Zusammenarbeit profitiert nur eine Seite, indem ein Tester nur bestimmte Features ans Licht rückt und höher einschätzt und andere nicht, so ist es ein Recht des Herstellers, die Zusammenarbeit zu kündigen. Genauso wie es ein Recht der Testerseite ist, die Produkte so zu bewerten, wie sie es für richtig halten. Aber deswegen ein apriori gegebenen Anspruch auf einen für die Tester kostenloses Produkt herzuleiten ist in einer freien Marktwirtschaft fehl am Platz.


----------



## wuchzael (12. Dezember 2020)

Na klar und als nächstes kriegt dann gar keiner mehr ein Sample, der das Zeug nicht in den Himmel lobt?! 

Es geht doch gar nicht um die Anschaffungskosten der Grafikkarten... was da abgezogen wird ist ein Angriff auf die Pressefreiheit.


----------



## Averey (12. Dezember 2020)

Am Boden bleiben wäre nicht verkehrt. Angriff auf Pressefreiheit ist was anderes. Zum Beispiel das Verprügeln/Inhaftieren oppositioneller oder kritischer Journalisten, Drohungen oder Strafverfolgung für ihre Meinung. Das gleichzusetzen mit dem Nichtstellen eines kostenlosen Produkts für Werbezwecke, wovon eine Testseite profitiert hat, ist nicht nur überzogen sondern relativiert auch tatsächlichen Angriff auf die Pressefreiheit. 

Aufregung darüber dass du ein Produkt kostenlos und noch vor allen anderen nicht bekommst ist weder Angriff auf Pressefreiheit, da dir keiner verbietet deine Meinung zu äußern, noch ist ein Anspruch auf ein kostenloses Produkt konform mit einer freien Marktwirtschaft, wo so Leid es mir auch tut für diejenigen die meinen, Marktteilnehmern soll man vorschreiben was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben mit dem Vertrieb von ihren Produkten wie in einer Planwirtschaft, ein Hersteller durchaus genauso die Freiheit hat, mit seinem Produkt unter Einhaltung der vorgeschriebenen Herstellungstandards so zu verfahren, wie sie es für richtig halten.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Das ist son hate-thread, wa?


Eher nicht. Hier geht es um ein Vorgehen, das fragwürdig ist, egal von wem es kommt. Solche und ähnliche fragwürdigen Manöver ist jeder Hardware-Hersteller schon mal irgendwann und mit irgendwem gefahren.
Diesmal war es halt Nvidia.



c1i schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich jemandem ein Produkt zur Verfügung stellen, der über meine Produkte nur lästert? It's easy as that. Nennt sich im weitesten Sinne Demokratie.


Nur das HUB eben nicht über Nvidias Produkte lästert. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Chips an sich schneiden dort zumeist sehr gut ab und wenn punktuell mal etwas stark abgewertet wird, dann eher bestimmte Modelle - was dann eher die Boardpartner betrifft, die das aber wiederum sportlich nehmen.

Nvidia - oder womöglich auch nur ein übereifriger oder sonst irgendwie angefressener Marketingmensch - war einfach nur unzufrieden damit, dass Features nicht genug gewürdigt wurden, die sie gerne als Goldstaub präsentiert gesehen hätten.
Steve von HUB macht keinen Hehl daraus, dass er Raytracing derzeit (aufgrund immer noch mäßiger Unterstützung und hoher Performance-Einbrüche) noch für kein Killerkriterium hält. Hingegen ist er offenkundig begeistert von DLSS 2.0, was Nvidia eigentlich gefallen müsste, während manche Spieler auch davon eher mäßig angetan sind.
Kurz gesagt, die ganze Geschichte ist in sich sehr widersprüchlich, wenn man sich mal die Vorwürfe im Detail anschaut.

Linus von LTT hat ja schon offen vermutet, dass dahinter womöglich etwas Persönliches stecken könnte, aber Linus ist ... Linus. - Genie und Wahnsinn liegen bei ihm dicht beieinander.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Dezember 2020)

Es ist Nvidias gutes Recht zu entscheiden welchen Medien man vor Release Gratiskarten geben möchte oder nicht.
Ich schaue mir einige Reviews von HU an, die sind in der Regel gut gemacht, jedoch nicht die GPU Reviews bzw Spielebenchmarks.

Es ist für mich vollkommen unverständlich wieso man keine oder kaum RT Benchmarks fertig, die 2 größten Releases dieses Jahr mit den meisten Verkaufszahlen sind Spiele mit RT (CP 2077 und WoW Shadowlands).
Ich bin der Meinung dass man die Vor- und Nachteile eines Produktes objektiv beurteilen muss, und das hat HU nicht gemacht.
Genauso wie man mit den neuen AMD GPU's immer auch SAM dazu testen sollte, genauso sollte man RT Benchmarks fertigen (was AMD seit RDNA 2 ja auch kann - wenn bekanntlich deutlich schlechter wie Nvidia) und den Riesenvorteil von DLSS zeigen, ansonsten kennt der Kunde die Vor und Nachteile eines Produktes nicht.
Und zweifellos ist RT ein Feature welches nicht nur aktuell in vielen großen Spielen bereits sehr gut implementiert wurde, sondern auch zukünftig immer mehr. Genauso ist DLSS ein Gamechanger und bereits in den beliebtesten Spielen implementiert.

Und wenn man diese Faktoren fast gänzlich ignoriert dann ist das einfach nicht objektiv, und dann kann ich verstehen dass Nvidia zum Schluss kommt dass da vielleicht eine gewisse Absicht dahinter steckt, vielleicht sogar mit AMD's Unterstützung, und dass man dann ein Schlussstrich zieht ist aus meiner Sicht verständlich.


----------



## Andrej (12. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es ist Nvidias gutes Recht zu entscheiden welchen Medien man vor Release Gratiskarten geben möchte oder nicht.
> Ich schaue mir einige Reviews von HU an, die sind in der Regel gut gemacht, jedoch nicht die GPU Reviews bzw Spielebenchmarks.
> 
> Es ist für mich vollkommen unverständlich wieso man keine oder kaum RT Benchmarks fertig, die 2 größten Releases dieses Jahr mit den meisten Verkaufszahlen sind Spiele mit RT (CP 2077 und WoW Shadowlands).


Gibt es noch einen HUB Kanal? Weil auf dem den ich gucke, erscheinen diese Videos. Es sind meistens eigenständige Videos zu diesem Thema. Es lohnt sich nur dann über etwas zu berichten, wenn es etwas zu Berichten gibt und dass tun sie auch.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nX3W7Sx4l78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxvoxpeeIaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0Ay8rMdFAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Brief ist auch deswegen vollkommener Schwachsinn, weil noch vor ein paar Monaten Nvidia auf ihrer offiziellen Seite sich damit gebrüstet hat, dass HUB DLSS so sehr gelobt haben.
Anscheinend weis die eine Hand bei Nvidia nicht was die Andere maht.


----------



## defender2409 (13. Dezember 2020)

Hardware Unboxed haben eine 2. Mail von Nvidia bekommen  in der sie alles zurücknehmen.


			Hardware Unboxed (@HardwareUnboxed) on Twitter


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2020)

Wir alle wussten doch von Anfang an, dass sich da einfach nur der Praktikant verklickt oder die Sekretärin die falsche Briefvorlage genommen hat ...


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir alle wussten doch von Anfang an, dass sich da einfach nur der Praktikant verklickt oder die Sekretärin die falsche Briefvorlage genommen hat ...


Hust Praktikant "Director of Global PR" ...
Der sitzt vermutlich knapp unter der Lederjacke.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hust Praktikant "Head of Global Marketing" ...
> Der sitzt vermutlich direkt unter der Lederjacke.


Na, eben dieser wollte das doch gar nicht mit Absicht bzw. war es gar nicht selbst, da ist nur ein bedauerlicher Fehler im Büro passiert oder die EDV hat versagt aufgrund eines Meteoritenschauers bzw. die Entscheidung fiel aufgrund vom Praktikanten falsch zusammengetragener / sortierter Informationen oder man steht eigentlich zur Sache, möchte aber den Shitstorm vermeiden.

Das ist ohne Kenntnis des Wortlauts natürlich nur eine Mutmaßung, aber aus Erfahrung heraus, wie Marketingleute falsche Entscheidungen zurückzunehmen pflegen, dürfte ich ziemlich dicht am tatsächlichen Tenor der Entschuldigungs-Mail liegen.

Und, bevor es wieder in die falsche Richtung geht: Ich beziehe das ausdrücklich _nicht_ ausschließlich auf die Marketingabteilung von Nvidia.
Wenn diese allerdings tatsächlich ehrlich geschrieben haben sollten, wie es zur ursprünglichen Entscheidung kam, nehme ich alles zurück, behaupte das Gegenteil und Nivida hätte sogar einen Pluspunkt. Denn Fehler einzugestehen fällt schwer, wie jeder weiß.


----------



## Lors84 (13. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja ganz einfach, wer eine Vereinbarung abschließt und sich nicht mehr daran hält wird eben von dieser ausgeschlossen, darüber, dass sie nicht verklagt wurden können sie sich glücklich schätzen.



Na das war wohl nichts.


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2020)

Lors84 schrieb:


> Na das war wohl nichts.



Stimmt, Unternehmen kriechen heutzutage direkt sobald ein Shitstorm von einigen Wenigen kommt. Sieht man auch immer toll an den erzwungenen Produktnamenänderungen, wie z.B. der Zigeunersauce von Knorr. Unternehmen mit Rückgrat gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Lors84 (13. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Stimmt, Unternehmen kriechen heutzutage direkt sobald ein Shitstorm von einigen Wenigen kommt. Sieht man auch immer toll an den erzwungenen Produktnamenänderungen, wie z.B. der Zigeunersauce von Knorr. Unternehmen mit Rückgrat gibt es leider nicht mehr.



Deine Posts in diesem Thread sind an Schwachsinn echt nicht zu übertreffen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2020)

Lors84 schrieb:


> Deine Posts in diesem Thread sind an Schwachsinn echt nicht zu übertreffen.


Du kennst einfach nicht genug seiner Beiträge in anderen Threads. 

RtZk würde eiskalt "N1gger-Schokolade" (Kakao-Gehalt mindestens 80%, der Rest Alkohol) verkaufen, in der alle Zutaten garantiert durch Kinderarbeit gewonnen sowie nicht fair gehandelt sind und bei der die komplette Produktion in einen autokleptokratisch regierten Schurkenstaat stattfindet - und den zu erwartenden Shitstorm einfach abwettern. Er ist nämlich zäh wie Leder, hart wie Stahl, schnell wie ein Windhund und geil wie Hubatz. Nicht so ein verweichlichter Konzern mit Millardenumsatz, der sich politisch korrekten SJW-Schwachmaten (wie du und ich) beugt. Damit du's nur weißt! 

Dieser Beitrag kann produktionsbedingt Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten, unterliegt jedoch strenger Qualitätskontrolle.


----------



## Visionwhite (13. Dezember 2020)

Job Security um mehr geht es nicht. Nvidia könnte das egal sein die paar Internet Heinis die glauben sie können was bewirken ist ein verschwindend kleiner Anteil. Die meisten kaufen nach : Öhh Strix ist gut habe ich gehört also kaufe ich das morgen. Die wenigsten wissen überhaupt was V Sync ist.

Nvidia wusste, dass die das leaken und die Drohung hat trotzdem alle erreicht. Genial.


----------



## 4thVariety (13. Dezember 2020)

Ach so ist das, Nvidia droht niemanden mehr rechtzeitig zu beliefern, damit gibt es keine Reviews mehr zum Launch, dadurch geringere Nachfrage beim Launch und damit weniger Lieferprobleme.

Nvidia hat klar das Recht sich auszusuchen, wem sie Karten schicken. Wenn sie das mit redaktionellen Forderungen verknüpfen ist das ein versuchter Eingriff in die Pressefreiheit und die Presse die sich einlässt könnte man als korrupt bezeichnen. Wer dann ein Review haben will dem man vertrauen kann, der muss halt bis nach dem Release warten. 

Mal sehen wie es Nvidia gefällt wenn zum Release jeder schreibt, "wir können Euch leider nicht sagen, ob die neue Karte etwas taugt, da Nvidia im Gegenzug für ein Testmuster Eingriffe in unsere redaktionelle Freiheit fordert. Kauft die Karten als besser mal nicht, unser Test folgt in Kürze."

Nvidia denkt sie könnten die Youtube erpressen, indem sie ihnen finanziellen Schaden verursachen, oder entgangene Einnahmen. Dass die Youtuber sich oft schon mehr über Merchandiseverkäufe und Patreon finanzieren und damit eine Fangruppe haben die eher auf Seiten der Youtuber steht und nicht auf Seiten der Konzerne wird dabei vergessen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2020)

Visionwhite schrieb:


> Nvidia wusste, dass die das leaken und die Drohung hat trotzdem alle erreicht. Genial.


Ja, eine total geniale Drohung. Und dann auch noch so wahnsinnig wirksam!

"Wenn du nicht machst, was wir wollen, schreiben wir dir einen bösen Brief und verhängen Sanktionen, die wir ein paar Tage und einen eher mäßigen Shitstorm später wieder zurückziehen. Erzittert, ihr Knechte!"

Ich sehe schon vor meinem geistigen Auge, wie sich Reviewer angesichts dieser beeindruckenden Drohkulisse gar nicht mehr trauen, Nividas Wünsche zu missachten und vor Veröffentlichung lieber noch mal nachfragen, ob's denn auch servil genug formuliert ist ...


----------



## Visionwhite (13. Dezember 2020)

Ein Nvidia gib schert sich nicht über ein HWU mit ihren 600k Subs das ist nichts. Frag einen x-beliebigen Zocker auf der Straße, ob sie sich Youtube Videos anschauen wegen eines Hardwarekaufs, die wenigsten machen das. Das ist ein Irrglaube der Foristen sowie das irgendwer übertaktet oder sonst was da wird eingebaut und losgezockt vielleicht noch das Powertarget maximiert und das war das höchste der Gefühle. 

Man muss die PR Sprache erkenne die Nvidia gesetzt hat. Die sind nicht so blöd wie manche hier jetzt vor dem Monitor meinen würden. Ampere Karten drucken das Geld für Nvidia. Es ist komplett egal wer hinter dem Produkt steht, solange das Produkt gut ist. Was interessiert mich als Privatperson was Nvidia macht, solange die Karte in meinem Pc meine Wünsche erfüllt? 


Gestern Mindfactory enorm viele 3080 alle über 1050€ waren sehr schnell weg und das waren einige, 6800,6800Xt,6900Xt genauso die sind jetzt noch verfügbar bei wesentlich weniger Geld was aufgerufen wurde.

Nvidia kann machen was es will es wird niemals Konsequenzen geben zumindest nicht in dem ausmaß, dass es sie kümmern würde. Wenn interessiert schon ein HWU im Internet? Die paar ragenden Nerds? Lächerlich was manche sich vorstellen. Auf jeden fall amüsant zu lesen.


----------



## defender2409 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ja wenn ich mir alle Deutschenb Tests ankucke und dann die von Hardware Unboxed  zu Nvidias 30er und AMDs 6000er reihe ist da schon ein Unterschied . Dirt 5 ,AC Valhalla z.B. wurden  nur von HU  bei Release mitgetestet  Nvidia hat garantiert im Reviewer Guide drinstehen  ,das es nicht bei 30er Karten mitgetestet wird  , weil sie wissen das es auf AMD optimiert ist . Beim Witcher  vor Jahren war das egal  weil Nvidia  Titel und Hairworks at its Best. Ich kann bei dieser Grünen Firma nur noch K..tzen , wenn man als Weltmarktführer solche Mittel braucht  sollten deren Produkte gar nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden  oder mit  zusatztext bein Test.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2020)

Visionwhite schrieb:


> Ein Nvidia gib schert sich nicht über ein HWU mit ihren 600k Subs das ist nichts.


Warum macht sich Nvidia dann die Umstände, HWU zu bemustern, dies dann zurückzuziehen und dann das Zurückziehen zurückzuziehen?

Nebenbei bemerkt, fehlt dir offenkundig ein Gespür für Relationen. Die 600.00 Subs sind Leute, die _garantiert_ den Empfehlungen von HWU folgen. Dazu kommen noch Unzählige, die dem Kanal inhaltlich folgen, ihn aber nicht abonnieren, weil sie keine Daten bei Google lassen wollen. Von zig anderen Plattformen, auf denen HWU vertreten ist, ganz zu schweigen.
Das kannst du analog auf weitere Reviewer der selben oder sogar kleinerer Reichweite übertragen, erst recht natürlich auf größere.

Und dann vergleiche doch mal bitte die 600.000 Subs mit den Abo-Zahlen eines renommierten Hardware-Magazins wie PCGH mit "nur" 100.000 Abonnenten bei Youtube und 25.000 verkauften Exemplaren der Printausgabe. Reichweite und Einfluss definieren sich nicht durch isoliert betrachtete Abo-Zahlen.



Visionwhite schrieb:


> Frag einen x-beliebigen Zocker auf der Straße, ob sie sich Youtube Videos anschauen wegen eines Hardwarekaufs, die wenigsten machen das.


Und wieder: Wenn diese Reviewer (und darunter auch deutlich kleinere) keinen Einfluss haben, warum werden sie dann von den Herstellern überhaupt mit Testmustern und anderem Material versorgt?
Die scheinen das doch ein wenig anders zu sehen als jemand wie du, dessen Expertise auf - Ja, auf was eigentlich? - beruht.


----------



## Visionwhite (13. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Warum macht sich Nvidia dann die Umstände, HWU zu bemustern, dies dann zurückzuziehen und dann das Zurückziehen zurückzuziehen?
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, fehlt dir offenkundig ein Gespür für Relationen. Die 600.00 Subs sind Leute, die _garantiert_ den Empfehlungen von HWU folgen. Dazu kommen noch Unzählige, die dem Kanal inhaltlich folgen, ihn aber nicht abonnieren, weil sie keine Daten bei Google lassen wollen. Von zig anderen Plattformen, auf denen HWU vertreten ist, ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> ...


Welches Gespür? Das RTX 3080 Test Video hat 225k Klicks also nicht mal die Hälfte von 600k dann die sich nur informieren wollen, die die es nur anschauen wegen dem Spaß, und auch ein Haufen Volltrottel die sich Fanboys schimpfen. uvm. Wenn man das filtert bleibt nicht viel übrig.

Was glaubst du warum HWU die E-Mail bekommen hat und nicht ein Jay2C der hat schon oft über Nv hergezogen, Linus genauso. Weil HWU die Öffentlichkeit braucht um irgendwas ausrichten zu können. Ein Linus würde durch Kontakte auch ohne Nvidia an Fe Karten herankommen lange vor Release und müsste sich dann nicht mal an Embargos halten. Der bekommt so eine Mail bestimmt nicht.

Das war gezielt mit diesem Ergebnis, das war nicht nur der PR-Mann der dachte mmh schreiben wir das mal kurz wird schon passen. Nvidia hat ihr ziel erreicht. Nämlich alle kleineren Reviewer gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommen zu lassen das auszulassen und die sind an Nvidia komplett gebunden um Samples und Treiber zu bekommen. Auch wenn sie es zurückgenommen haben was sie eh vorhatten, weil kalkuliert. Weiß das jetzt jeder! Das war mehr ein kniff für die Zukunft.

Ein Nvidia braucht keinen HWU um Karten verkauft zu bekommen in Australien gibt es ja auch noch Tech Yes City oder wie der auch heißen mag. Ich heiße es keines falls gut was die da machen bin ja auch nur ein Konsument aber sie sind ziemlich gewieft das muss man ihnen lassen. AMD hat dasselbe mit HWU/Techpowerup glaube so heißen die?!° gemacht 2015. Es ist gang und gäbe in der Industrie.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2020)

Visionwhite schrieb:


> Welches Gespür? Das RTX 3080 Test Video hat 225k Klicks also nicht mal die Hälfte von 600k dann die sich nur informieren wollen, die die es nur anschauen wegen dem Spaß, und auch ein Haufen Volltrottel die sich Fanboys schimpfen. uvm. Wenn man das filtert bleibt nicht viel übrig.


Wie gesagt, du scheinst kein Gespür für Relationen zu haben. Von der RTX 3080 werden nicht so große Stückzahlen abgesetzt. Selbst wenn nur jeder 100erste dadurch überzeugt wird, eine zu erwerben, ist das aus Perspektive des Marketings ein ordentlicher Gewinn. Selbst wenn es nur jeder 1000ste sein sollte, hat es sich noch gelohnt.

Dazu kommen noch sekundäre Effekte, wie zum Beispiel der, dass es für Nvidia schon nützlich ist, wenn Leute durch solche Videos erst einmal davon abgehalten werden, etwas anderes zu kaufen und erneut in den "Muss erst noch mal überlegen"-Modus wechseln.



Visionwhite schrieb:


> Was glaubst du warum HWU die E-Mail bekommen hat und nicht ein Jay2C der hat schon oft über Nv hergezogen, Linus genauso. Weil HWU die Öffentlichkeit braucht um irgendwas ausrichten zu können.


Unsinn. Die Macht jedes Reviewers basiert auf Öffentlichkeit. Und auch wenn Reviewer an sich Konkurrenten sind, zeigen doch gerade Fälle wie dieser, dass sie zusammenhalten, wenn der Kern ihrer Tätigkeit angegriffen wird. Selbst ein Reviewer mit ein paar hundert Subs hätte Nvidias Vorstoß in exakt der selben Weise einer noch größeren Öffentlichkeit bekannt machen können.



Visionwhite schrieb:


> Das war gezielt mit diesem Ergebnis, das war nicht nur der PR-Mann der dachte mmh schreiben wir das mal kurz wird schon passen. Nvidia hat ihr ziel erreicht. Nämlich alle kleineren Reviewer gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommen zu lassen das auszulassen und die sind an Nvidia komplett gebunden um Samples und Treiber zu bekommen.


Siehe oben, das ist Unsinn. Die Größe eines solchen Shitstorms richtet sich nicht danach, wer initial betroffen ist, sondern nach der Stoßrichtung und demzufolge, wer ebenfalls betroffen sein _könnte_. Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass irgend ein Reviewer - oder Nvidia, was das angeht - so rechnet, dass es bei Reviewern mit ca. 600.000 Subscribern unproblematisch ist und es erst ab, sagen wir mal, 750.000 Subscribern Widerstand gibt.

Ausgerechnet (!) Linus hat es auf den Punkt gebracht: Nvidias Vorstoß war ein Angriff  auf die inhaltliche Neutralität von Reviewern und ein dillentantischer versuch, Nvidias Standpunkt als den einer Mehrheit darzustellen, zu der auch Reviewer und Gamer gehören. Was selbige davon halten, hat man ja in den letzten Tagen lesen und hören können. Und wer ist daraufhin zurückgerudert? Richtig: Nvidia.

Gewinner ist HWU. Nicht nur, dass sie wieder zurück auf Status Quo mit Nvidia sind, sie waren auch Zentrum und Inititator einer medienwirksamen Diskussion und Nvidia (!) ist es, die in Zukunft Schwierigkeiten haben werden, HWU zu sanktionieren - sogar dann, wenn es eher gerechtfertigt sein sollte als in diesem Fall. Und mehr noch, sie können das noch nicht einmal bei Anderen in dieser Weise machen, weil der Präzedenzfall zu ihren Ungunsten ausgegangen ist.

Deine verquere Lesart des Vorfalls erinnert ein wenig an eine Fliege, die laut brummend durch eine Fensterscheibe will: Viel Getöse und Anstrengung, aber durch kommst du nicht und für relevant hält deine Bemühungen auch niemand. Höchstens, dass sich jemand erbarmt und dir das Fenster aufmacht, damit du draußen weiter summst.


----------



## hoffgang (13. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass Nvidia so etwas macht, stört HUB _aus Prinzip_, weil es arschig ist (bzw. so empfunden wird).
> 
> Allerdings behindert es deren Arbeit nicht. Allein die Einnahmen des Formats über Youtube und Patreon, von Werbepartnern ganz zu schweigen, genügen locker, um sich Testmuster zu kaufen, zumal ohnehin nur die Founder's Editions betroffen sind. Das wäre früher härter gewesen, aber da man heutzutage sowieso erst berichten darf, nachdem die Karten (zumindest theoretisch) erworben werden können, ist Selbstbeschaffung keine Hürde.



Das hat Linus in der WAN Show doch schon erklärt.

Ohne Testmuster von Nvidia Probleme mit Day 1 Content - und ein starker Drop off der Nachfrage nach solchem Content bereits wenige Tage nach Release. Selbst wenn HUB nur noch mit AIB Modellen testen darf, wenn diese 1-2 Tage zusätzliche NDA haben, dann beeinflusst das massiv deren Channel, einfach weil man dort zum Releasetag dann keine Infos zu einer neuen NvidiaGen finden wird.

Aber da Nvidia den Ruderer gemacht hat ist es ja erstmal vom Tisch.
Gell @RtZk Hub MUSS ja was schlimmes gemacht haben, sonst hätte man ihn ja nicht sanktioniert.... Oh wait.

Gelaber nächstes mal einfach sein lassen. Danke.


----------



## Visionwhite (13. Dezember 2020)

Es werden nicht in großen Stückzahlen  3080 abgesetzt, ist das ein Scherz? Deswegen ist diese Karte auch binnen Sekunden vergriffen seit fast 3 Monaten.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2020)

Visionwhite schrieb:


> Es werden nicht in großen Stückzahlen  3080 abgesetzt, ist das ein Scherz? Deswegen ist diese Karte auch binnen Sekunden vergriffen seit fast 3 Monaten.


Das hat wohl eher damit zu tun, dass die Verfügbarkeit sogar noch weit unter der Nachfrage liegt.


----------



## Visionwhite (13. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das hat wohl eher damit zu tun, dass die Verfügbarkeit sogar noch weit unter der Nachfrage liegt.


Du widersprichst dir leider selbst. Ich denke das mehr 80 als 70 verkauft werden würden wenn genug lagernd wären. Bestes P/L bei weitem.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2020)

Visionwhite schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir leider selbst. Ich denke das mehr 80 als 70 verkauft werden würden wenn genug lagernd wären. Bestes P/L bei weitem.


Wo genau siehst du da einen Widerpruch? (Ist nur eine rhetorische Frage, ich habe schon vor drei Beiträgen erkannt, dass du dich hier lediglich ahnungslos durchlavierst ...)

Wenn in jedem beliebigen Zeitraum T tausend Kunden eine RTX 3080 wollen, aber im selben Zeitraum nur 200 Exemplare verfügbar sind, sind diese 200 natürlich sofort vergriffen.

Das ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass tausend Interessenten für High-End-Karten im Vergleich zu den Käufern von Mid-Range-Modellen wenig sind. Und auch Nvidia macht seinen Umsatz nicht im High-End-Segment. Diese Karten wirken allerdings auch bei Interessenten kleinerer Modelle als Aushängeschild, und deshalb legt Nvidia gesteigerten Wert darauf, dass sie in möglichst besten Licht erscheinen.

Wenn nun die Konkurrenz im selben Preis-/Leistungssegmnet ein Produkt entwickelt, deren Rohleistung identisch ist oder sogar höher liegt, werden Alleinstellungsmerkmale wichtig. Das wären hier Features, welche die Konkurrenz entweder noch gar nicht oder nur in schlechterer Implementation anbieten kann. Und deshalb möchten sie natürlich, das Reviewer diese Features in den Vordergrund stellen - auch dann, wenn die Reviewer besagte Features aktuell noch nicht für so relevant halten, wie Nvidia das gerne hätte.

Fall gelöst.


----------



## pseudonymx (13. Dezember 2020)

Puuuuu schwierig... ich mien Nvidia MUSS niemanden Karten schicken...... Nvidia Grafikkarten verkaufen sich auch super ganz ohne werbung oder influenc..... von daher....

Für mich kommt nvidia net in frage..... wer mit speicher geizt MUSS bestraft werden


----------



## AlterSchwde-3366 (14. Dezember 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, genau so funktioniert das aber. Die ganzen Influenzer kriegen die GPUs zwar "umsonst" aber eben nicht umsonst.
> 
> MfG



Wenn man sich mal im Internet so umschaut, wie viele Influencer oder Lets Player auf einmal eine RTX 3080 oder gar RTX 3090(1700€ Karte aufwärts) haben, während der ehrliche Käufer immer höhere Preise für GPUs(speziell im diesen Jahr) dafür hinblättern muss, muss man sich die Frage stellen, wie unabhängig diese Leute wirklich sind. Und gerade wenn Nvidia Leute mit großer Reichweite mit sehr teuren GPUs beschenkt, hat das wirklich einen sehr faden Beigeschmack. Gerade bei der geringeren Verfügbarkeit der Ampere GPUs. Wird mich nicht wundern, wenn da schon vorher schon eine bestimmte Auslese stattfindet. Leider kann man das natürlich nicht beweisen. Und Hardware Unboxed scheint da auch ein glücklicher Einzelfall(Ehrlichkeit) zu sein. Und vor Influenzer/Lets Player braucht Nvidia im Grunde genommen auch keine Angst haben. Die wollen doch einfach nur spielen und testen die Hardware auch nicht auf Herz und Niere. Ob sie dabei ihre eigene Unabhängigkeit verlieren, kann denen doch egal sein. Aber auf der anderen Seite zeigt es auch den Zynsimus gegenüber diejenigen, die den vollen Preis für ihre Nvidia GPUs bezahlen müssen. Aktuell bekommt man übrigens bei MF und Alternate keine GPUs mehr. Außer fast ausschließlich Low End GPUs. Die RTX 3090 ist natürlich eine Ausnahme, weil natürlich die wenigsten dazu bereit sind, 1700€ und mehr für eine GPU zu bezahlen. Und noch mal, ich möchte nicht alle Lets Player/Influencer unter Generell-verdacht stellen. Aber es ist nur mal sehr auffällig. Über die Deals, die dort gemacht werden oder auch nicht kann man natürlich nicht viel sagen. Aber nichts im Leben kostenlos. Alles hat am Ende seinen Preis.

Und bei ihn wohl, dass Nvidia Hardware Unboxed gebannt hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdAMcQgR92k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

